# A Few Ice Cream Scoops



## Kayakerjim (Dec 12, 2016)

I had a customer order 9 ice cream scoops. She gave me free rein on wood species & shaped. Got love that. All finished with poly.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice work, Jim! I'll bet she has a hard time giving them away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

All are beauties!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2016)

Look great! I made one of those beaked ones for myself and that thing rips through frozen ice cream.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, they're all nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 12, 2016)

They all look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2016)

Great job! What is the reddish one 4th from the right end? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2016)

Those look great!!
I like the redheart one the most....

@Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Look great! I made one of those beaked ones for myself and that thing rips through frozen ice cream.


Funny, I was wondering which one works best? Thanks for answering that, lol.
All look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2016)

What a grand assortment! Really nice work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 13, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Funny, I was wondering which one works best? Thanks for answering that, lol.
> All look great!



I've never used the other ones so my post is kinda one sided. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kayakerjim (Dec 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Great job! What is the reddish one 4th from the right end? Tony


@ripjack13 got it right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2016)

Kayakerjim said:


> @ripjack13 got it right.



Unlike some Texans, (@Tony) I excelled in elementary school reading class.....  ..(or, it could be I have my glasses on.)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2016)

COOL !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

